# 'nuther segmented pen



## Jerry B (Aug 26, 2015)

Jon David from Signature Pen Company decided he needed one of my segmented pens ........
Jr Aaron Fountain-Rollerball combo, Black Titanium w/24K Gold accents
Desert Ironwood, Russian Olive Burl, Mesquite Burl, and Red Mallee Burl ........ blue/white/blue segmenting sheet & .010 brass 



 


 


 


 

and a break from all the pens ........
Big Leaf Maple, 14" diameter x 2-1/2" tall , interior design burned into the bottom
multiple coats Walnut Oil, Walnut Wax, and MicroCrystalline Wax, buffed between coats


 


 


 


 

C&C welcome

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful work Jerry ! I think my brain would really hurt trying to figure out that segmenting . Slick looking bowl too !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 26, 2015)

hardest part is deciding which combo of woods to use, that and not CA'ing your fingers together


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> hardest part is deciding which combo of woods to use, that and not CA'ing your fingers together



You picked great wood combo. So far, I've only come really close to gluing my fingers together once

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 26, 2015)

Wow Jerry those are both top notch! I love that segmented pen design and with those woods it looks fantastic. That bowl is awesome too! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2015)

NICE work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 26, 2015)

Top notch work, Jerry! 



Jerry B said:


> not CA'ing your fingers together



That painfully reminds me of the time I CA'd two fingers together and couldn't fully get them separated and had to cut the last part of the bond apart with a knife.  I've since a) bought some debonder and b) been better about wearing gloves every time I do anything with CA.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 26, 2015)

Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice work Jerry! That pen looks devilishly complicated....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 26, 2015)

Sprung said:


> painfully reminds me of the time I CA'd two fingers together and couldn't fully get them separated and had to cut the last part of the bond apart with a knife.



I keep 3-4 bottles of the Debonder in shop at all times ;-)
can't wear gloves as I do a lot just by the "feel" of things, and since there's so many things to pay attention to .....
multiple pieces/joints that need to be tight/aligned/etc etc , there's not much working time with the CA
I generally have to debond my hands after each glue-up session , but hey, at least I've got clean hands & fingernails LOL

Many Thanks for all the kind comments guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2015)

Those are very cool. I love the segments!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2015)

Jerry - That takes a twisted but fertile mind to segment like that. I just have to stare at it a while to take it all in... Super impressive to say the least.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 26, 2015)

TYVM guys , it's definitely a fun process


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 26, 2015)

Well done. 200 percent well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2015)

Beautiful work! That pen is amazing, and the pyro work looks top notch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks again for the comments, I only hope Jon David likes it as much as ya'll do 

David, the pyro is one thing I need plenty of practice with, especially involving shading, for now I'll stick with the ball tip which I can get decent results
but, I think it makes a great embellishment (a little different) without using colors, definitely plan on getting plenty of practice ;-)


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 27, 2015)

Fantabulous pen! Truly a work of art. Quite frankly, it's inspirational! Very nice bowl, also. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

